# Kangaroo 'poo



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

We took Oakley to Hayling yesterday. He had a great time, loved running into the water & even lay in the shallows. 
He gets impatient if you don't throw his ball & jumps up to try & get it.

With the height he jumps maybe he should enter for the Olympic High Jump event!!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Wonderful pics! Lovely!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha!! This title made me laugh as we've always said that we think Molly was part kangaroo too  . They do like to bounce!! Oakley is stunning and what gorgeous photos x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Brilliant.....you must have a good camera!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG! those pics are great! the second to last is my favorite!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Oakley looks fab or should we call him Zebedee ...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

2nd to last my favourite too - although they are all brilliant shots. x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Fantastic photos Maria, Oakley is so gorgeous


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Those are amazing photos and Oakley is looking beautiful as usual!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic pics, thanks, really made me smile!

Ian


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Brilliant photos! What a fab, and bouncy, 'poo 

Kx


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Totally brilliant pics, we love them and what a handsome chap he is.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Hubby took the pics I just held the ball as bait


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow he can jump! We should enter him in to Team GB for the Olympics and he can win a gold medal for us 

Gorgeous Oakley, one of my fav 'poos on here. Super hoto:


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Go on, admit it... you've got a trampoline and simply photoshopped the beach background in later. 

Great photos


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Great pictures! He looks like one very happy dog!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

BRILLIANT! The kids thought this was the funniest thing they have ever seen. Go Oakley! xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great photos!! You really captured his jumping! He is such a good looking boy too


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Jon, you guessed it, we were really at our tropical beachside location with the trampoline..... 










Did someone mention photoshop ??


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Brilliant Maria - now, which one is for real?


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh how fab what great photos, I love them!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha these pics are brilliant  love love love them xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for all of your lovely comments


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I just sprayed my drink everywhere laughing at the trampoline pic....too funny.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

mariag said:


> Jon, you guessed it, we were really at our tropical beachside location with the trampoline.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD!!! THAT IS HILLARIOUS!!!!!! too funny


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I blame Jon......he set the challenge so Hubby obliged


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

That is fantastic!! You should do an oakley greeting cards range


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

mariag said:


>


Wish you were here..............?!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hillarious. What a lovely way to start to the day. Thanks Maria.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well these photos have made my day ............FANTASTIC love them xxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

That trampoline photo is just brilliant, thank you for making me laugh! :laugh:


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Brilliant work


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Uber cute!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hubby promises this will be the last one


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!! THESE are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Orchid (May 24, 2012)

No! Let it not be the last! I just can't get enough of Oakley, so funny. This has really tickled me! Loving the bouncy fella.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant - and so funny - love the pogo stick one even more than the trampoline


----------

